

A Kickstarter (and video) for NotepadConf - toddgardner
https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/1203633826/notepad-conf

======
danielrmoses
OMG, I've always thought that text features were overrated. Now I can finally
find true friends that believe in the power of notepad @notepadconf!

